# Forest Glade Cowl Pattern



## mamma4earth (Jul 10, 2011)

I have just finished designing this cowl, it's called the Forest Glade Cowl and it's a free pattern on my blog Natural Suburbia.

http://www.naturalsuburbia.com/2013/01/the-forest-glade-cowl-pattern.html#

Happy knitting
Linda


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your wonderful design. I love cowls and I love this pattern.


----------



## mimisneedlebasket (Jan 7, 2013)

Ooh, very pretty! Thank you for the access to your pattern!


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Very pretty, Linda! Love the color, too. Thanks for sharing the pattern with us.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful, thank you for the pattern link. You have done a great job.


----------



## mamma4earth (Jul 10, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Thank you for sharing your wonderful design. I love cowls and I love this pattern.


Thanks so much!


----------



## mamma4earth (Jul 10, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Beautiful, thank you for the pattern link. You have done a great job.


Thank you


----------



## mamma4earth (Jul 10, 2011)

vayankee said:


> Very pretty, Linda! Love the color, too. Thanks for sharing the pattern with us.


Thanks so much, I hope to be designing more soon


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you ,very kind of you to share your pattern

Cheers


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Great design.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Your yarn and color choice is stunning!!! I love the pattern! Gorgeous!!!! Thank you for sharing the pattern. I am going to download it now. ;0)


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your great pattern, Linda. It is on my "must do" list.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This is so nice... thank you for sharing your talents.


----------



## mamma4earth (Jul 10, 2011)

Britknitar said:


> Great design.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Thank you


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I love cowls and this design is perfect for some of my stash and future giftgiving beginning with me!!! Love it, thanks from Southern California!


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Very nice, bookmarked!!!


----------



## Chrissy-Ann (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi Linda

A smashing cowl, lovely colour - and very many thanks for giving us the pattern. I'll be treating myself with it shortly.

Chrissy-Ann


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Thank you for the access to your pattern!


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank you so much. I love this cowl.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh, happy day for me! I love your patterns and have knitted half a dozen of your cowls for Christmas gifts. THANK YOU for generously sharing another. I will have this beauty on my needles by next week.

THANK YOU, Linda.


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

It's beautiful ! You are so kind to share your pattern . Thank you!


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Linda, this is a stunning cowl that will look good in any color. Thanks for the link - I'm going there now!


----------



## mamma4earth (Jul 10, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Oh, happy day for me! I love your patterns and have knitted half a dozen of your cowls for Christmas gifts. THANK YOU for generously sharing another. I will have this beauty on my needles by next week.
> 
> THANK YOU, Linda.


You are welcome, I would love to see photos please


----------



## vhardwick1 (Jun 14, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful thank you for sharing your pattern.


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

mamma4earth, Do you have a pattern for your sweet apple? A friend and I were on a kick before Christmas of knitting pears.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Linda, I just printed the pattern for this cowl. However, is there a place where I can see all of your cowls? I was unable to find more than 2 on the website. Thanks so much.
Susan


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

I love, love, love your cowl...and have downloaded it...can't wait to get started on it.


----------



## triknitter (May 8, 2011)

So Lovely. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sitnandknitn (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks added to my ravelry library.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

thank you! It's a lovely pattern!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing I do want to make it it is lovely


----------



## cezaragoza (Sep 4, 2011)

Linda - 

Your designs are wonderful. Your site made me smile. I just got a bag full of left overs/remnant type yarn and I think I'm going to be making some of your snails for my daughter and her friends . Thank you so much.

Warm Regards,

carina


----------



## Stitchtogether (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## SuzieW (Jan 6, 2012)

Lovely thank you for sharing your pattern with the world.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Lovely...love the length! Can't wait to knit this cowl for my daughter!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## oakwoman (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank for sharing your beautiful pattern.


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

Beautiful...thank you for sharing your pattern.


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

That is a lovely cowl. Thank you for sharing you talent.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks....this is awesome!!


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

Love the pattern and the color. Nice job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

beautiful pattern! thanks!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

beautiful, thanks for the pattern


----------



## mamma4earth (Jul 10, 2011)

Isuel said:


> Beautiful thank you for sharing your pattern.


You are welcome


----------



## mamma4earth (Jul 10, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> I love cowls and this design is perfect for some of my stash and future giftgiving beginning with me!!! Love it, thanks from Southern California!


You are welcome
From sunny South Africa


----------



## mamma4earth (Jul 10, 2011)

cezaragoza said:


> Linda -
> 
> Your designs are wonderful. Your site made me smile. I just got a bag full of left overs/remnant type yarn and I think I'm going to be making some of your snails for my daughter and her friends . Thank you so much.
> 
> ...


Hi Carina,
I am glad you enjoyed visiting my blog The snail pattern is really easy, I would love to see your finished project photos.
Kind regards
Linda


----------



## mamma4earth (Jul 10, 2011)

LindaLu said:



> mamma4earth, Do you have a pattern for your sweet apple? A friend and I were on a kick before Christmas of knitting pears.


Hi,
Here you go:
http://www.naturalsuburbia.com/2011/07/apple-knitting-pattern-tutorial.html
Kind regards
Linda


----------



## mamma4earth (Jul 10, 2011)

susanrs1 said:


> Hi Linda, I just printed the pattern for this cowl. However, is there a place where I can see all of your cowls? I was unable to find more than 2 on the website. Thanks so much.
> Susan


Hi Susan,
I have 4 free cowl patterns, I have them listed on my design pages on Ravelry amongst all my other designs, here is the link:
http://www.ravelry.com/designers/linda-dawkins
Kind regards
Linda


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Awesome. Thank you!

pzoe


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

How talented you are! Your patterns are wonderful! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mamma4earth (Jul 10, 2011)

Karzie said:


> How talented you are! Your patterns are wonderful! Thank you for sharing.


Thanks so much, you are welcome


----------



## katie1937 (Jun 17, 2013)

Linda: I have started this cowl 6 times...and each time after I knit awhile I find the yarn has twisted. I was very careful when I joined it in the round it wasn't twisted...how am I always getting this twisted. I am very frustrated as I love this cowl.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

katie1937 said:


> Linda: I have started this cowl 6 times...and each time after I knit awhile I find the yarn has twisted. I was very careful when I joined it in the round it wasn't twisted...how am I always getting this twisted. I am very frustrated as I love this cowl.


I have read that if you are having problems with twisting on circular items you should knit 2 rows flat, then join into the round & stitch those 2 rows together later. I have not tried this & have not made this cowl but you have to remember if it not garter or stockinette stitch this may not work. Unless you could start with 2 knit rows.


----------



## katie1937 (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for your advice...sounds weird to me...but will give it a try.


----------



## mamma4earth (Jul 10, 2011)

That sounds perfect, let us know how you go


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

What a beautiful design, thank you for sharing!!!!


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------

